# Leather Degreaser



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello all,

Got an issue with the wifes Mini. There is a section of the steering wheel that I cannot get back to a matte finish. It stays slightly shiny and feels really smooth compared to the rest of the wheel. 

I've tried Dr Leather cleaner, Dodo Juice Supernatural, as well as using a warm towel on there before cleaning. It gets very slightly better but then goes back shiny very quickly.

I'm thinking it may have some grease on there. Anyone used a degreaser on leather and any recommendations? I did see the Colourlock cleaning spirit?

Will grab some photos in the light tomorrow. 

Thanks,

Ben. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

How old and what mileage?
Sometimes nomatter how much we care for leather, the surface just wears itself shiny


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If it turns smooth and shiny, it’s probably wear. But I’ve never used a leather degreaser. I hear the Dodo Juice cleaner is extremely strong so that should have sorted it out. 

I would be speaking to Jack at Royal Steering Wheels as it wouldn’t cost a lot to get that retrimmed. 

My wife’s BMW does the same; goes shiny after a day or two; there is no ‘pattern’ on the leather any more and it’s just worn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

HEADPHONES said:


> How old and what mileage?
> 
> Sometimes nomatter how much we care for leather, the surface just wears itself shiny


It's only 18 months old.

Done 15k.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

tosh said:


> If it turns smooth and shiny, it's probably wear. But I've never used a leather degreaser. I hear the Dodo Juice cleaner is extremely strong so that should have sorted it out.
> 
> I would be speaking to Jack at Royal Steering Wheels as it wouldn't cost a lot to get that retrimmed.
> 
> ...


The strange thing is there is still a pattern that you can see.

Will grab some photos in the light tomorrow.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

BTS said:


> It's only 18 months old.
> 
> Done 15k.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That doesn't sound like wear then.
Our Mini is 12 yrs old with 30k and is still fine.
Dr Leather has served me well so I'm unsure what to advise.
Hope it goes well.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The reason I think it’s wear, is you say it’s a patch on the steering wheel. Sounds like something has worn through, either the top coat or the leather. 

Get some pictures, send them to LTT or Furniture Clinic and see what they advise (and then let us know)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Possibly premature wear, Ive used supernatural on grease before and it removed it with ease


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are some photos, I hope you can see the difference. It is the right side between 12 o'clock and 3 o'clock position that is the problem.






































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's not wear at all. Check out colour lock products, they have cleaners to clean and restore to its original state


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

chongo said:


> That's not wear at all. Check out colour lock products, they have cleaners to clean and restore to its original state


That's good news. What cleaners would you recommend as I've already tried a few on it with no success?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BTS said:


> That's good news. What cleaners would you recommend as I've already tried a few on it with no success?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COLOURLO...hash=item33af1f98f4:m:m0y9kiHrgF5yg7stV9kNI0A

Get their soft brush as well:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If it's not real leather use this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Colourlo...632380?hash=item33b2c5b0bc:g:mFsAAOSwBRFaM~X9


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Try furniture clinic ultra clean and protector cream. I've found ultra clean has always got those areas where Dr Leather couldn't, and the protector cream keeps it cleaner for longer and softer!


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

chongo said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COLOURLO...hash=item33af1f98f4:m:m0y9kiHrgF5yg7stV9kNI0A
> 
> Get their soft brush as well:thumb:


Thanks for your help. I'm pretty sure it is leather! I'll check the order form.

Have you used the cleaning spirit from Colourlock?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Had a go at this today with the Colourlock kit. I also bought the cleaning spirit to try. 

Cleaned with the mild cleaner and it was slightly better. I then tried the spirit cleaner and it was better again but not quite the same as the other side, and it feels much smoother. I spoke to the wife and she says that she uses that side the most so I am thinking the leather has just been 'polished' smoother due to friction? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My wife is very fond of handcream!
This can leave horrible residues on the leather if not cleaned regularly.
I tried asking her not to use handcream but got a very odd look in return :lol:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

infuse the hand cream with leather cleaner,,,,
or treat her to one of the "fluffy steering wheel covers" 
yes they look hideous and "its so you dont have cold hands in the winter/the leather wont burn your hands in the hot summer" are your only real selling points to them,, unless you get a Pile of "well its so you can put the cover on that matches your shoes dear",,,,


----------

